# Closing out the season



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

With ice season *SLOWLY* ending what are some good tips to keep your gear in good condition, and things to remember to do.

If you use one make sure you make sure the waxie contaner is empty other wise you might get some flies

I put one or two mothballs in the ice house just so the mice dont get in there dont want to put to many in other wise come winter it will drive you nuts.


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

season ending? Nonsense! We've got at least another 45 days of ice left! At least, I hope we do.

As for what I do... I don't normally do anything. I may peel the line off all my rods so they're ready to be spooled up next year, weed out some old tackle, and do some maintenance on my tipups.

-Mike


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

SEASON ENDING?  we havent got above 0degrees for over two weeks....we'll be fishing for a while still but when its winding down, i usually put vaseline on my auger blades and move my ice fishing stuff to my summer tackle box.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We had to put our extension on last weekend at LOW. Talking to the resort workers they said the ice is still putting on an inch a day. With the little snow cover they have, the ice is real thick and strongt this year....probably going to take a long time to melt this year.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Buried my Jiffy in 30" of ice last weekend. We're far from an ice shortage. My guess is, like 2002, we'll be ice fishing into Mid-late April on the bigger lakes that don't suffer as much runoff or ice erosion.

Better buy an extention.

I keep my sled shack in the utility shed and put my rods in storage in the house, along with my tackle and tip-ups. This year, I may put the FL8 on the trolling motor.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I wash the shack out really good, and make sure that there are no sunflower seeds or anything else mice may like left in it (I had a very bad experience with this a few years ago). I may give the moth balls a try this year.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I have ropes hanging from the ceiling in my garage with 2x4's in a trapeze fashion to hang my shack. Keeps mice out, and out of my way all summer. But hopefully it won't be up there for a while yet.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

you guys are lucky to have that much ice, we normally would and would be able to fish right through to april, but alot of the small lakes only have 7-10 inches on them  the one i was on today had alot of slush on it in places and other places had a layer of ice, a layer of slush and another thicker layer of ice. our big lake has bout a foot and a half on it but unforntuately it closes down to all fishing march 15th.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What do you guys recommend for auger care?


----------

